# Qui a encore un Apple I, II, III



## Yama (20 Avril 2002)

tout est dans le titre : qqun aurait t'il un Apple I ? surtout


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2002)

Tu as l'occasion d'acheter un Apple I en ligne ce week-end si tu as quelques milliers de $ en trop. Vintage Computer Festival - Apple-1 Auction Status. Enchère actuelle: 5000 $  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur cette vente voir aussi cet article de Wired : Rarest of Rare Apples for Sale.

On se cotise tous pour l'acheter ? Ce serait la machine idéale pour installer le serveur MacGe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 avril 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

bonjour,
Je possede encore un Apple II GS actuellement


----------



## krigepouh (21 Avril 2002)

Moi j'ai un Apple //e avec son écran et son lecteur de disquette d'origine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

J'ai aussi un Apple //e avec écran, mais depuis le temps je ne sais plus trop dans quel état il est.

Que de bons moments...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










BobB


----------



## maousse (21 Avril 2002)

J'ai aussi encore un Apple IIe avec écran et double disquette.

J'ai encore joué à shoplifter,un jeu où il faut sauver des otages avec un hélico, la semaine dernière (à deux joueurs avec chacun un pad, ya pas mieux je trouve )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Y a-t-il toujours des joueurs sur ces vieilles machines ?

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## deadlocker (21 Avril 2002)

Vous connaissez "Profession Détective: Sauvez lili", un jeu ou on est détective et on cherche un dauphin, trop fort ce jeu... J'y jouais avant sur l'Apple IIe puis sur le LC avec la carte d'émlation...


...


----------



## krigepouh (22 Avril 2002)

HeuMaousse je veux bien Choplifter pour mon //e


----------



## maousse (22 Avril 2002)

ouais je veux bien, mais ça risque d'être dur, je rentre pas chez moi (enfin là où il y a le IIe) avant cet été.
Enfin si tu m'y fais repenser d'ici là, ya pas de problème (je pense qu'à ce niveau là, on n'est pas trop pressé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bluespot (22 Avril 2002)

pour trouver choplifter, il suffit de se rendre sur Asimov.

Pour le moment Asimov est pas très réactif... Idem pour les mirrors. Peut-être cela ira mieux dans qq heures ?

Sinon je possède un Apple //c qui dort dans sa malette, et un Apple IIgs qui trône sur son bureau. Plus utilisé depuis longtemps. Et j'envisage de refaire le chaîssis PC qui héberge le DD, le lecteur CD-ROM et les 2 lecteurs de disquettes. Mais je manque du temps pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Des photos ? Allez-y ICI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2002)

J'ai encore un Apple //c complet d'origine... plus une montagne de disquette 5 1/4... Ah oui, il doit y a voir un Apple /// qui traine avec une énorme "boite" grosse comme un magnétoscope qui s'appelle Profile... un disque dur de 5... méga!!!! eh oui! et à l'époque, cela valait env. 20'000 FF...


----------



## krigepouh (23 Avril 2002)

Merci BlusSpot mais je transfère comment sur des disquettes 5 1/4 ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait un Apple //c va bientôt compléter ma collec' ensuite je m'attaque au //GS ou l'Apple ///


----------



## mallow (23 Avril 2002)

je vois a quoi tu passes ton temps MrK...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement que je veille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Belle collect en tout cas...


----------



## bluespot (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*Merci BlusSpot mais je transfère comment sur des disquettes 5 1/4 ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait un Apple //c va bientôt compléter ma collec' ensuite je m'attaque au //GS ou l'Apple ///   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aie, aie, aie... le moyen le plus simple de transférer sur de disquettes 5,25 est de transister par l'Apple IIgs... Je peux faire cela pour toi, sauf que j'habite en Suisse. Envoie-moi un message privé si tu es intéressé... 

Je ne saurais que te conseiller de trouver un Apple IIgs plutôt qu'un /// car c'est vachement plus cool avec un IIgs. Regarder le lien vers les photos dans mon post précédent


----------



## krigepouh (24 Avril 2002)

Merci BlueSpot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arrrrrgh Matou tu m'as repéré !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2002)

J ai un Apple II Gs si ca t intéresse.. mais j ai surtout pleins de soft pour...


----------



## loriscoutin (8 Mai 2002)

Allons messieurs ou mesdames j'allais oublier
speculez sur les macs ils ne sont pas encore assez chers


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blueSpot:
*
Je ne saurais que te conseiller de trouver un Apple IIgs plutôt qu'un /// car c'est vachement plus cool avec un IIgs. Regarder le lien vers les photos dans mon post précédent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Suis mort de rire de trouver ca : "Sion 2006, candiate of the 2006 Olympic Games" sur ton site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++

Flo (l autre valaisan)


----------



## mfay (9 Mai 2002)

J'ai un IIe, un IIgs et un IIc. Le plus beau c'est le IIc.

Par contre un Apple III doit être difficile à trouver. Voila une belle pièce de collection.

Pour les IIgs, il en existe plein de versions différentes qui n'ont pas les mêmes capacités (pour l'évolution du système ou la reconnaissance de disque dur). Le mien c'est l'une des première version et il est un peu limité.


----------



## iXel (9 Mai 2002)

excusez moi je suis nouveau sur mac 3mois maintenant mais je me demandais si ca exitait les jeux auquels vous jouiez plus jeune si oui faut il un emulateur et ou trouver ces jeux? merci


----------



## bluespot (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Suis mort de rire de trouver ca : "Sion 2006, candiate of the 2006 Olympic Games" sur ton site    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais, je sais, ce site a urgemment besoin d'être mis à jour et pis merci aux Turinois qui nous l'ont piqué   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Si j'arrive ces prochains mois, une nouvelle version de mon site verra le jour. Et puis j'ai un nouveau projet, à savoir transformer le boîtier PC qui sert de disque dur et lecteurs de disquettes pour l'Apple IIgs (cf photos), en un autre beaucoup moins encombrant.

Le temps est si précieux !!!!!!

L'autre valaisan, Gilles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[14 mai 2002 : message édité par blueSpot]


----------



## Cheezy (3 Septembre 2002)

Moi j'ai deux //e, trois //c et un IIGS. Je continue à les utiliser régulièrement, excepté les //c dont les alims ont lâché...
Evidemment, "Choplifter" sur //e ça rappelle d'excellents souvenirs !
Et qui se souvient de "Swashbuckler" ?

Cheezy


----------



## bluespot (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cheezy:</font><hr />*
Et qui se souvient de "Swashbuckler" ?
*<hr /></blockquote>
Moi oui, avec ces serpents et ces zombies à trucider à tout-va /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## SleepingCat (6 Septembre 2002)

J'ai un Apple IIc que j'ai récupéré dans une déchetterie de mon village (la honte) Le problème c'est qu'il n'y avait aucun cable, savez vous où je pourrais me les procurer (pour pas "trop" cher)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Langellier (3 Mars 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> J ai un Apple II Gs si ca t intéresse.. mais j ai surtout pleins de soft pour...


Bonjour, je viens de dépanner qqn qui a un apple II GS. Je l'ai redémarrer avec des disquettes ProDos système 6.0.1. 
Explications ici 
J'ai 3 questions : 
1) peut-on faire une copie d'écran sur un Apple II GS sous syst proDos 601 ?
2) Combien ça coûte ?
3) Ton aplle II GS est-il vendu (je sais ça remonte à loin) ? sinon ça m'intéresserait.


----------



## Langellier (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un apple IIe.
Mais il me manque le logiciel syst&#232;me, ProDos, je suppose. J'ai bien ProDos mais sur des disquettes 3 pouces 1/2. J'ai bien des disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, mais vierges.
Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais faire. 
j'ai un autre soucis, le g&#233;n&#233;reux donateur ne m'a pas fourni de souris, et d'abord y en avait-il une ?
Par curiosit&#233;, j'ai quand m&#234;me allum&#233; la machine : j'ai vu un &#233;cran vert avec &#233;crit en haut "Apple..." : l'unit&#233; centrale et l'&#233;cran fonctionnent donc, mais je n'ai pas de garantie concernant le clavier et les deux lecteurs de disquettes 5 1/4.
Merci


----------



## claude72 (29 Octobre 2007)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de récupérer un apple IIe.
> Mais il me manque le logiciel système, ProDos, je suppose. J'ai bien ProDos mais sur des disquettes 3 pouces 1/2. J'ai bien des disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, mais vierges.


Si j'ai bonne mémoire, ProDos était la dernière version du système, celle qui "préfigurait" le système du Mac.





> j'ai un autre soucis, le généreux donateur ne m'a pas fourni de souris, et d'abord y en avait-il une ?


Oui, mais seulement en option : elle se branche sur une carte à ajouter dans un slot et elle fonctionne avec le ProDos (je crois que c'était la même souris que le 1er Mac, avec une prise DB9).





> Par curiosité, j'ai quand même allumé la machine : j'ai vu un écran vert avec écrit en haut "Apple..." : l'unité centrale et l'écran fonctionnent donc, mais je n'ai pas de garantie concernant le clavier et les deux lecteurs de disquettes 5 1/4.


Comme le IIe n'a pas trouvé de disquette DOS dans le lecteur, il a booté sur sa ROM interne, celle qui permet d'utiliser un lecteur de cassette.

Pour booter avec le DOS, il faut que tu mettes une disquette formattée DOS dans le 1er lecteur de disquette.

Ensuite, dans les deux cas, tout se fait au clavier, en langage Basic !!! ("load", "save", "run" et "catalog" pour avoir le catalogue de la disquette, si tu as booté sous DOS et toujours si ma mémoire est bonne !)


Ou alors, tu bootes sur une disquette ProDos, et là tu peux utiliser la souris.


----------



## Langellier (30 Octobre 2007)

Si quelqu'un avait ces disquettes DOS sur disquettes 5 pouces 1/4 pour démarrer sans souris, car je ne vois pas comment je pourrais trouver une carte pour la souris. J'ai cependant des disquettes 5 1/4 vierges et des souris pour mac plus.


----------



## vega12 (30 Octobre 2007)

Je peut t'envoyer une disquette pour démarrer ton Apple IIe ...​ 
La suite en MP ....​


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2007)

Alors j'ai juste une carte Apple IIe pour LC. Par contre je n'ai pas de lecteur externe Apple II ...


----------



## Vivid (30 Octobre 2007)

Yama a dit:


> tout est dans le titre : qqun aurait t'il un Apple I ? surtout



Bonjour,

Dans me vieux souvenirs... celui d'une machine hors de prix!  pour un 6502, vraiment la machine du riche .
Bien plus tard, j'en est trouver un. Tres pratique l'ecran, comme la becane, mais, vraiment trop lent comme machine.

tchao.


----------



## ROB 59 (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
Pour info le II Gs dispose d'un port ADB et la souris se connecte au clavier
D'un processeur 65C816/16 bits
ram 256 K en standard
Basic Applesoft dans la ROM
Un connecteur d'extension memoire
et de 7 slots d'extension interne


----------

